
Bananas as We Know Them Are Doomed - m33k44
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bm5NWCMlPo
======
vikramkr
The last time there was a banana disease that wiped out the Gros Michael, we
ended up finding an (admittedly subpar) replacement quickly enough. With the
amount of commercial demand behind bananas, once the disease makes its way
through south and central American banana fields, we'll find another
replacement.

